# error al actualizar

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Al intentar actualizar el sistema me da el siguiente error con el primer ebuild.

Copio solo el final.

!!! Please attach the following file when seeking support:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/work/pixman-0.26.0_build/config.log

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3513:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 4371:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *        environment, line  702:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/pixman-0.26.0' '--enable-shared' '--disable-static' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse2' '--disable-vmx' '--disable-arm-neon' '--disable-arm-iwmmxt' '--disable-gtk'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/work/pixman-0.26.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/work/pixman-0.26.0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0:

 * ERROR: x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0 failed (configure phase):

 *   econf failed

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *          ebuild.sh, line   85:  Called src_configure

 *        environment, line 3513:  Called xorg-2_src_configure

 *        environment, line 4371:  Called autotools-utils_src_configure

 *        environment, line  702:  Called econf '--docdir=/usr/share/doc/pixman-0.26.0' '--enable-shared' '--disable-static' '--disable-dependency-tracking' '--enable-mmx' '--enable-sse2' '--disable-vmx' '--disable-arm-neon' '--disable-arm-iwmmxt' '--disable-gtk'

 *   phase-helpers.sh, line  467:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *   			die "econf failed"

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/work/pixman-0.26.0_build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/pixman-0.26.0/work/pixman-0.26.0'

He leido los archivos que indica al final pero en ese punto me pierdo.

Ayer intentando instalar wicd en el pc de un amigo  me dio un error parecido, no se si es coincidencia.

¿A que puede deberse?

Gracias de antemano.

----------

## Arctic

Para poder compilar wicd debes de añadir esto:

```
echo "net-misc/wicd -nls" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

El log de error que has posteado esta incompleto , necesito unas lineas anteriores para ver donde falla el config (parece que falta una dependencia)

Salu2

----------

## ppkombo61

Cracias por la respuesta.

Leyendo la salida completa vi que faltaba.... x86 MMX intrinsics

En el foro encontre la solucion cambiando 

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -02 -pipe"

por

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

Se soluciono.

¿Que significado tiene -mtune=generic?

Gracias

----------

## Arctic

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> Cracias por la respuesta.
> 
> Leyendo la salida completa vi que faltaba.... x86 MMX intrinsics
> 
> En el foro encontre la solucion cambiando 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> -mtune=generic can now be used to generate code running well on common x86 chips. This includes AMD Athlon, AMD Opteron, Intel Pentium-M, Intel Pentium 4 and Intel Core 2.
> 
> -mtune=native and -march=native will produce code optimized for the host architecture as detected using the cpuid instruction.

 

No se realmente que perdida de rendimiento puede representar ,supongo que es marginal..................

Salu2

----------

## ppkombo61

Hola de nuevo.

¿Alguien tiene algun problema com la ultima version de emerge?

Tras actualizarla hace dos dias me esta dando errores al compilar.

Le instale a un amigo Gentoo. Y le ocurre lo mismo. Con ciertos paquetes le da error.

Un saludo.

----------

